# Advice on re-class



## VMike101st (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello Gentlemen,

 I'm looking for some advice from guys that hold the following MOS's or have work close with guys that have the job. The MOS's are: Combat Eng, Fire Support Spc (FIST) and Crypto Linguist. I'm looking to re-class and after months of doing research this are the jobs that I decide to choose from. I know all there is to know as far as what Google has been able to tell me . Now without violating OPSEC or PERSEC I'm wondering what the guys from the SOF community have to say about this jobs and what I should expect in Garrison or Deploy holding one of these skills. What a dude like me {SPC(P)} should be on the lookout for. The reason I post under The 75th Ranger Regiment forum side is because i'm striving to go and assess once I hold one of these MOS but first I would like recommendations from guys that have "walked the walk". Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Crypto Linguist? Talk to Goon about that. I believe he's in the works to reclassing to that. You'll likely be in the MI company, hanging out in SCIFs and JOCs. Combat Eng. is another job I think only the 75th HQ has. FISTer is the only one that's likely going to get you out of the wire on a regular basis and is a cool fucking job.


----------



## VMike101st (Sep 16, 2012)

From what I've read here and another places 13F since to be highly respected in The regiment. I would like to talk to him about how long would it take to get a class date @ DLI and all that other good stuff. As far as 12B concerns I haven't seen to much Info on it about their life in The Regiment (There's alot bout Big Army all through out the web). Is really not about how much gun-hoe Hoaah action I want to get (If that is what I wanted I should go be a 11B) although if that comes with being in The Regiment and confident to say that they will put me in a situation that I've received training for (RASP and such). Is more about having to do one of these jobs at the highest level they Army can provide, also about earning the tittle of Ranger, The Honor and History that this would make me a part of. Thanks Ranger Brian appreciate your help.


----------



## dknob (Sep 16, 2012)

VMike101st said:


> From what I've read here and another places 13F since to be highly respected in The regiment..


 
Who do you think gets all the kills?

And saves the rest of us from chasing after squirters like a bunch of idiots


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 16, 2012)

FIST, hands down.
Warheads to Foreheads...


----------



## goon175 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ive never met a 12B in Regiment. I know it say we are authorized them, but I don't even know what they would do. Everyone gets trained on everything we could possibly need to know about demo, and what we don't know/can't do, they 89D attachments can. So I would stray away from 12B. 13F is great if you are in Regiment, elsewhere I'm not so sure. 35P has a lot of different opportunities in both the 75th, SF, as well as other units. Out of the three you gave, I would cross out 12B ( no offense to any engineers on here).


----------



## VMike101st (Sep 16, 2012)

dknob that's hilarious. BTW thanks for the insight . The reason I've had my doubts on picking 13F is because base on my research the MOS is great at Regiment. Everywhere else let's just say TACP's and CCT's hold most of the good opportunities. The reason I've my doubts on 35P is b/c  I don't want to get stuck behind a desk as a young and motivated soldier (that's the reason i'm re-classing in the first place). 12B well nobody knows . Ranger goon 175 thanks for your two cents really appreciated. Do you have some intel you can share with me regarding 35P? Thanks for the help.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 17, 2012)

A 12B in Regiment does not get outside the wire as far as I know. I am only basing this on 5 deployments without ever seeing one, much less on a manifest. A 35P in SF is on a SOT-A, and from what I can tell they go out quite regularly (if not I'm getting into the wrong profession). A 35P in the 75th is assigned to the MICO, I honestly don't know what they do for us, but that isn't necessarily a negative thing. Is there a reason you aren't interested in 11B? I have to be honest, as far as cool jobs in the 75th goes, it's the coolest. Not only can you be an assaulter, you can also switch over to recce, snipers, dogs, TSE, etc. and nevermind the host of schools you go to that all the 11b's get first stab at. What about being a 68W? You'll be an NREMT-P with all sorts of other cool certificates, and still get to go on target and kill bad guys, not to mention go to other cool guy training (one of my medic buddies got sent to master breacher). I guess a good question would be, how did you come up with 12b, 13f, and 35p as your top 3 choices? what about those jobs appeals to you? from there we may be able to help you out more.


----------



## Brill (Sep 17, 2012)

goon175 said:


> A 35P in the 75th is assigned to the MICO, I honestly don't know what they do for us, but that isn't necessarily a negative thing.


 
Because there's only a hand full and they are ALWAYS training or deploying.  Sadly, most of the 35P slots in the RR are filled by N's.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll change that for them. Just wait until I get to DLI. I'll have half those joes in RASP before they even know what's going on.


----------



## dknob (Sep 17, 2012)

Since when do we accept 12Bs in Regiment? Must be a RSTB thing.

I doubt they go out with platoons.


----------



## VMike101st (Sep 17, 2012)

Ranger Goon 175,
 Honestly I think that ever since I found out what the Army was really about I knew that being an 11B is what would fit to my background. Sadly I join in a rush to get out of Home and I really had no idea what the Army could offer with different jobs. I was just a moron from Puerto Rico trying to stop messing up and start doing something good for them (This why I joined). Anyhow before I start to get out of topic the reason why i dont go the 11B route is because I think that a guy like me with 3 years in already promotable in a soft skill MOS would be look down by my peers and maybe even leaders I'm in a Aviation unit right now that has a PFDR company so I talk to the Bang bangs all the time most of the tell me not to doit b/e of these same reasons. Maybe i'm just biased who knows on the other hand the MOS's previously mention sound interesting and challenging and with opportunities of not living behing a desk for most part. I want the experience of being with peers that want to excel the exact same way I do or even more. I'm tire of sitting around people that only want to do the bare minimum and look at you as an outsider cuz you aren't like that (Not all of them but I would say 95% of the people I have encountered and work with).


----------



## VMike101st (Sep 17, 2012)

On Another note I found a brief while looking around the internet and happen to have found a 75th Ranger Regiment MI recruiting brief and basically what it says about 35P was about The Regiment having SOT-A's of their own (which leads me to think they prob do something similar or along the line of what SOT-A's do for SF). That's all I have found about Cryp guys in The Regiment.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 17, 2012)

VMike101st said:


> On Another note I found a brief while looking around the internet and happen to have found a 75th Ranger Regiment MI recruiting brief and basically what it says about 35P was about The Regiment having SOT-A's of their own (which leads me to think they prob do something similar or along the line of what SOT-A's do for SF). That's all I have found about Cryp guys in The Regiment.


I'd bet money almost anything you do in the MI company is going to be different depending on rank. When it comes to high speed shit, they're probably grabbing for E-5s and E-6s while some of the Joes are regulated more to the JOC. If you're willing to stay an E-4 for a bit longer, 11B in Regiment is certainly possible. Some of our own soft skills do it after graduating Ranger School around their 3-4 year mark in service. You're going to defer your E-5 for a couple years that way though. You'll eventually play catch up though.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Since when do we accept 12Bs in Regiment? Must be a RSTB thing.
> 
> I doubt they go out with platoons.​


 
From what I understand, and this could be wrong, but I think they are trying to get one 12B SFC to be the battalion s-3 demo guy. Basically like the ammo guy who orders all of our ammo, the 12b would be the guy who orders all of our demo. Right now they just have E-6(P) 11b's filling that slot. But as you said, there would be no reason for them to go out on target, unless some PSG wanted to throw a favor his way in exchange for ordering some stuff for him or something (you know how PSG's always manipulate the manifest to get stuff from the soft skill guys).



> Honestly I think that ever since I found out what the Army was really about I knew that being an 11B is what would fit to my background. Sadly I join in a rush to get out of Home and I really had no idea what the Army could offer with different jobs. I was just a moron from Puerto Rico trying to stop messing up and start doing something good for them (This why I joined). Anyhow before I start to get out of topic the reason why i dont go the 11B route is because I think that a guy like me with 3 years in already promotable in a soft skill MOS would be look down by my peers and maybe even leaders I'm in a Aviation unit right now that has a PFDR company so I talk to the Bang bangs all the time most of the tell me not to doit b/e of these same reasons. Maybe i'm just biased who knows on the other hand the MOS's previously mention sound interesting and challenging and with opportunities of not living behing a desk for most part. I want the experience of being with peers that want to excel the exact same way I do or even more. I'm tire of sitting around people that only want to do the bare minimum and look at you as an outsider cuz you aren't like that (Not all of them but I would say 95% of the people I have encountered and work with).


 
Yeah, you would not be picked up as an brand new 11b E-5. I would seriously look into 13F, 68W, 35M, and 35P. Those are all good jobs in the 75th, and with the exception of 13F, they all have numerous opportunities working for other SOF units as well, so it gives you some good career flexibility.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 17, 2012)

And have you given thought to going to SFAS? Maybe that is more your style. It should be another option for you though if you are looking at cool guy stuff.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 17, 2012)

Shoot me a PM if you have questions regarding SOT-A. I'll answer what I can.

Also, how are those knees? Those are mansized rucks...


----------



## VMike101st (Sep 17, 2012)

Ranger Brian 175 that's what really has restraint me from re-class to 11B (AND IT SUCKS!!). But again I could go the other route you mention as far of now it seems like i'm leaning more towards 35P but again my window will start next month and I have time to decide will see what happens. 13F it seems to be awesome to be Fister dude on The Regiment but again there is 13F in my unit doing the exact same thing that i'm doing that's were career flexibility comes in to play. Ranger Brian175 Thanks and the rest of the guys have been great help. Ranger goon 175 isn't really about being a "cool guy" is more about having a job that demands out of me and has high expectations. High expectations/high rewards this and the tradition that being an Airborne Ranger carries it would be my biggest Honor and something nobody can't take away from me. Milk Truck Co Pilot Thanks for your offering that seems to be the route i'm looking at if I do that I will shoot you a PM regarding DLI, Goodfellow AB and all that SOT-A good stuff. My rucking is not bad my last 12Mile ruck I finished in 1:49 minutes again that's with the AASSLT standard of 35Lbs which is not much...


----------



## goon175 (Sep 17, 2012)

> isn't really about being a "cool guy" is more about having a job that demands out of me and has high expectations.


 
You are more noble than I. I was just in it for the generous velcro allowance...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 17, 2012)

Prior to going to 2/75 I was a 12B.  At the time, the only combat engineer (a major) in the 75th was at Regiment.  I ran into him once, during a JRX. 

I was one of those guys who chose to reclass to 11B to get to the 75th and it did set me back in some ways.  I would have made E-5 about 18 months sooner, but in reality I got what I wanted out of my time in the Army.


----------

